# Big 3 Applications



## wurgs

The applications for the ND big 3 are out. The due date is March 17. Good luck to everyone in the drawing. :beer:


----------



## AdamFisk

wurgs said:


> Good luck to everyone in the drawing. :beer:


Man, you're a better person than me........ I wish you all very very bad luck in the drawings.


----------



## wburns

Put my entries in!


----------



## fylling35

Says Lottery in Progress!
I'm not sure if it has said that for a while or not.
This may or may not be news worth reporting.

Eli


----------



## wurgs

sweet. Looked on Friday and it just said lottery held in early to mid April, nice to know its started.


----------



## fylling35

I went into the Find Lottery Results/Preference Points and found it there.
Either way, its hard not to get a little excited.


----------



## AdamFisk

Not selected for elk or moose.

Still hope for bighorn.


----------



## spoiler92

Yup, results are out.
0-3 again, but love the excitement every year of maybe getting drawn.


----------



## AdamFisk

Hope is lost. Email notifications are a little slow. Results for all 3 are available online.

NOW I wish you all good luck!!!!


----------



## wurgs

0-3 also. Email for the bighorn is slow but got the other 2 emails.


----------



## joebobhunter4

0/2


----------



## fylling35

0/3 - there is always next year.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

0-3, 24 years running now!


----------



## NDDUCKS

Got an Email Thursday. Any Elk E4 September Season!!!!!!!! My buddy got a beautiful 5X5 in full velvet three years ago in E4! Hopefully I can repat his success!!!


----------



## wurgs

Congrats! :beer: Best of luck to you


----------



## texcl

My mom drew an elk tag, up here west of Cavalier. This is only the second time she has put in. Last year when we were deer hunting we saw more elk than deer, not to mention the elk like to hang out on my property, epecially when I'm growing corn on the back 5. Should be fun, she was pretty excited and even canceled a vacation to Texas so she could get more time in the field. Time to work up some barnes triple shock loads for her rifle.


----------



## wurgs

ummmmm, what? :huh:


----------

